
3 Reasons the U.S. Additive Manufacturing Skills Gap Is Growing – Design News - rbanffy
https://www.designnews.com/materials-assembly/3-reasons-us-additive-manufacturing-skills-gap-growing/126339027458786?ADTRK=UBM&elq_mid=4351&elq_cid=655521
======
sharemywin
Companies want employees to act like contracts and pay for their own learning
and use their own time, but they don't want to pay contracting rates.

